# Truss style frame?? dont see it to much, looking for info.



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2015)

hi
A fellow caber posted this photo to a photography thread(sorry i don't remember who)
I do not see this frame style to much, the truss bar itself is only an inch from the top bar. 
Very tight to the top bar. Does anyone have any info on this style frame? Who made them? 
Any different brands? What years? Rarity? Please post more pictures!!!! Doing some research need 
some help form you guys 
Thanks


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2015)

*Horsepower added ......*

Will delete if you object, Goldenindian .....

...... patric


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2015)

no, I appreciate that Patrick. Thanks. These weird truss frames are not something I have seen to often 
In my research. I'm all about the knowledge, maybe someone can school me on these frames. 
Thanks, let me know what ya think.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2015)

I have only seen two. They both had Fauber chainrings on them, which really didn't help. Even the one in the photo looks to be a Fauber to me. I have not been able to read the badge in the photo, and the others where badgeless. let me know


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2015)

Goldenindian said:


> These weird truss frames are not something I have seen to often
> In my research. I'm all about the knowledge, maybe someone can school me on these frames.
> Thanks, let me know what ya think.





*Goldenindian ... do a CABE search ... truss frames ... read all you can.
Then .. plug in antique truss frame bicycles to google ... peep
images and web info, there ....

Interesting thing - the truss frame bicycle !

Also ... another item to dig ... the truss fork .....*


...... patric


============
============


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Goldenindian ... do a CABE search ... truss frames ... read all you can.
> Then .. plug in antique truss frame bicycles to google ... peep
> images and web info, there ....
> 
> ...






Been digging on the net for a while now. This photo is the only one I have found.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are some frame designs to feast your eyes on...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54440-April-28-1914-Bicycling-and-Motorcycle-review


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Here are some frame designs to feast your eyes on...
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54440-April-28-1914-Bicycling-and-Motorcycle-review




1914! good year. very cool frames in that thread! One of the best references on the variety of bicycles in the teens.
still not sure I see it????


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 5, 2015)

I think it's less to do with the manufacturer, more about the frame size. I asked a similar question here recently but nobody knew, so I worked it out for myself. When it's a smaller frame size the truss is not so exaggerated. (Though the truss style in the photo in question does look similar to my BB)









This comparison of the Lovell Diamonds shows the truss variations on 22" and 24" frame sizes; the catalogue illustration below it is maybe a 20"


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 7, 2015)

French Postcard




The only known photo of The Red Baron on a bicycle... 
(possibly taken on the french front behind enemy lines)


----------



## Goldenindian (May 3, 2015)

*Found it!! Got it!!*

I started this thread because I knew of a bicycle in an antique store near my home town. Crazy place!!!! This bicycle hung in the window for forty-seven years. I had asked about the bicycle a number of times but was told it was not for sale. Yesterday was my lucky day. Its a E.C Simmons Co. "Westminster" manufacturer and distributed. The bicycle is all original, fauber crankset, just like the one in the old photo. Serial # D43320. Not sure of the year, but doing some research. The badge is stamped 810, actually appears to be 710 changed to a 810. I appears E. C Simmons Hardware Co. made this bicycle. Simmons Hardware was a large company making all sorts of items from guns, pocket knifes, ect ect. The pictures don't even do it justice, it will still ride down the road! No Joke!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 3, 2015)

Super Nice Find!!!
Love It As-Is!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## bike (May 3, 2015)

pretty sure a E.C Simmons Co bikes were badge bikes I think you will find this is a westfield bike


----------



## Goldenindian (May 3, 2015)

bike said:


> pretty sure a E.C Simmons Co bikes were badge bikes I think you will find this is a westfield bike




very cool paul!!! thanks your the man. If you have any other knowledge please share!


----------



## Goldenindian (May 3, 2015)

what about the badge saying manufactured and distributed?


----------



## bike (May 3, 2015)

many hardware, tire  and department stores had bikes made (none I am aware of made them at least after ~1900)  - say Sears never MADE an elgin- they just contracted to buy them and put elgin badges on them.
BF GOOD RICH with schwinn  Hawthorne from  Wards  etc


----------

